# Weaving



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm spending my day off today researching weaving and whether or not I want to pick up yet another hobby.

My sales pitch to Manthing included the fact that it is another way to use up the mountain of yarn that is drawers taking up an entire side of our bedroom wall.

I did find this one for sale:
Ashford non-folding loom, 16â wide. Comes with 7.5 dent heddle, two shuttles, the hooky thingy for warping, and those cardboard strips for warping. Asking $160 including shipping. Itâs unfinished. No stain or oils. 

Any opinions?

Any thoughts about things to watch out for or keep in mind on weaving in general?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Does it come with a stand? The clamps or warping peg? The 7.5 dent heddle is good for thick yarns. My largest size on the Glimarka is an 8 and I use it for the heavier weight yarns.

Mostly though, what do you think you would like to weave?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashford is a good product and there are plenty of videos on YT to guide you too. You are limited to size tho. Like Featherbottoms said, what do you want to weave? Bigger looms = bigger possibilities. You can do rugs, towels, blankets, etc. The smaller table looms are mostly good for scarves and small dish towels, mug rugs, belts, sashes. 

Weaving is not just a hobby - it's an ADDICTION! And once you discover all the possibilities for drafts.....it seals your fate. Remember, weaving is 60% dressing, 30% weaving and 10% finishing. If you do decide to get a loom, concentrate on the warping process and make it as efficient as you possibly can for yourself. Try to cut down that 60% part.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I find warping any of my looms to be really therapeutic and relaxing. I enjoy the whole process, from picking out the yarn to deciding on the pattern to winding the warp - either on the peg or warping board - and then threading and tying on the ends. The whole thing is just kinda Zen like for me.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's all that was in the listing so I assume they don't come with it.

There is no stand.

I'm thinking I would mostly want to do scarves, wraps, etc. Maybe a few dishcloths and towels.
Most of the yarn I already have is fingering weight. Maybe a few skeins of dk and lace, but not a lot.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

You can buy that same loom new from The Woolery (I bought my Glimakra rigid heddle loom and stand from them and was pleased with the transaction) for $190 (their website currently says free shipping over $100) with the 7.5-dent heddle, 2 stick shuttles, a double ended threading hook, clamps, warping peg, and a weaving guide.

16" is a good weaving width. Besides, if you learn doubleweave then you have 32" cloth . 

If you do get that loom you will probably want to get a couple different heddles later on. I think fingerling works good in about a 10 (that's what's threaded on my rh loom right now), lace in a 12.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've sent her a message asking if anything else comes with it or not.

I'm guessing buying it new is the better option then?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I guess that depends on what you want. I have no problem buying used stuff but the clamps and warping peg come with the new one, plus if something breaks in a couple days you can probably get it replaced. The first reed that came with my Glimakra came apart after about 3 days and The Woolery replaced it right away. If I had bought it used a new reed would have cost $57 plus s&h. Because of their good customer service regarding that one reed I have since bought the other 2 reed sizes for my loom from them.

You don't really *need* a warping peg. I forgot mine at the last rh group meeting and used the leg of a chair turned upside down on the table. But, a new warping peg for the Kromski from The Woolery cost $26 . And you can get clamps at Lowes - but they are several $$ each - or figure out some other way to hold it steady while you warp.

If you really want a rigid heddle loom, look around a bit, there are other places that sell that same loom for that same price, not just The Woolery. Amazon has it for $190 with $3.95 shipping (sold by Paradise Fibers). 

ETA: I don't know where you are located but someone in NH had a 24" floor loom for $450 listed on the kbbspin.org site. I don't *do* Raverly but they have marketplaces and classifieds, too. I found one of my floor looms on Craigslist.

ETA again: fixed my grammar, some spelling errors and corrected some info


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, she messaged back and it looks like she just forgot to add that in the ad.
It also comes with two clamps and a warping peg.

So it sounds like everything except an instructional booklet or dvd, but I assume I can find that kind of stuff on youtube, etc.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I've bought several used looms and haven't regretted a single purchase. With that particular size you can make a lot of beautiful scarves.

You will find lots and lots of instructions online. The Ashford youtube video is probably one of the best.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

I have a 32 inch ashford, and really like it. If you do Ravelry, there is a very active rigid heddle group that is helpful to beginners. What I have really liked about the group is seeing what can be done with such simple looms.

Jacki


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree FB. I have come to enjoy the unenjoyable (warping process). I guess, like you say, it therapeutic and relaxing. The weaving part is hypnotic! Last night when I was sleying, I thought, "I like fixing things and with every heddle and every dent, I'm 'fixing' something." That must be it! I can't understand why I enjoy the miniscule, complex, detail of it, but I do.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

So, did you get the loom??


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to send her the money tomorrow morning!

I'm ridiculously excited by it.

YOU GUYS!! YOU GUYS!!! I'M GETTING A LOOM!

I've been youtubing like crazy the last couple of days and plan on getting a weaving book from Amazon.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Do you know which weaving book you are getting? I have copies of Learning to Weave and Weaving Made Easy. Both are really helpful for learning. Handwoven / Interweave will occasionally have free ebooks with patterns and ideas. You just have to sign up to get emails. I've gotten several over the last couple of years.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Weaver's Ideabook is one. Several internet buddies have heartily recommended that one (http://www.amazon.com/dp/1596681756...UTF8&colid=327QGD6AHP416&coliid=I1BOCB9I2TQUJ)

The second book I'm interested in getting is Hands on Rigid Heddle Weaving (http://www.amazon.com/dp/0934026254...TF8&colid=327QGD6AHP416&coliid=I2HGBX9TX11DL4)

I'm going to check my local used bookstores to see if I can find them a little cheaper.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I'd also recommend a book called The Weaver's Companion and one other but I can't seem to put my hand on it right now so don't remember the name. They both have lots of hints and tips on all aspects of weaving, especially good for knowing why you do what you do. One of the things I use it for is to figure out how to thread a loom when I don't have the correct size heddle. For example, you have a 7.5 dent heddle. That means you will probably use thicker yarns. But, if you want to use thinner yarns, and put your "sett", epi, or ppi, at something like 15, you could use thin yarns and double them in the holes and slots. Does that make sense? Anyway, the one I can't remember the name of was published a while back but it's a good book and I like it better than the Weaver's Companion (which is why I can't find it - I've been using it and laid it down somewhere), although both have good stuff.

And a helpful word of advice - you may want to see if you have a fiber or weaving guild in your area before you put a lot of money into books. I'm a book person so I bought a lot of books when I first started weaving two years ago. - and I continue to buy books. However, I have many that are way too advanced for what I know how to do and I would have been better off with a few good books on the basics, and fewer drafting and technical books for now. I love to look at the pictures of the drafts but I know I'm a long ways from being good enough to tackle most. My fiber guild has a library and we can check out books from there. Recently the librarian culled a lot of duplicates and really old books and I picked up several then.

For any books, if you know the title, check bookfinder.com. They show new and used (including Amazon) and you can compare prices and return policies. Also, there are several Yahoo groups dedicated to just rigid heddle weaving and some of them are pretty active. Just search for "weaving" (without the quotes) in the groups search section. There's also several groups that are dedicated to just sales of craft items. Weavolution.com and kbbspin.org both have classifieds and people sell whole libraries or just downsize and you can find good stuff there.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know there aren't any spinning or weaving guilds within several hours of here.

I do have a local yarn store. I'm going there to get some yarn for yet another swap I signed myself up for.
I can check and see if she knows anyone that weaves locally. If she does, maybe I can leave my name and number and ask her to give me a call. It would be nice to barter for some lessons and/or used books.

The books you recommend sound fantastic.
I definitely want to be able to know how to get the most out of what I will have on hand.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Sounds like you live about as rural as I do. Everything I do with weaving is a long ways off - weaving instructor is 75 miles, the guild is there, too, as is the rh and spinning groups I like to go to. I don't go every month though. Because everything IS so far away, I do a lot online and with books. 

My weaving instructor travels 80 miles (the other direction from me) to a small lys once a month or so and teaches weaving. Your lys may be able to find someone that would come there once a month or so and teach classes.

Good luck. I hope you enjoy weaving.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey! Look at this! 
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=17490788

This one is way cool too. 
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=17462754

Sorry....couldn't resist...


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol...I think I will see if I can handle just one first...


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, don't forget HANDWEAVING.NET
You can search for drafts and there are literally thousands - ALL FREE.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys!

My loom is somewhere in the US and should be delivered at anytime between now and next Friday.

Any suggestions on a simple, easy to do pattern for a first timer?

I have a ridiculous amount of cotton fingering and dk weight yarn.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Plain weave is the easiest and most basic. It's also known as "tabby". It's the sturdiest weave. And with the right colors, it can produce a beautiful and tough cloth. Followed by twill. 
http://media-1.web.britannica.com/eb-media/86/1686-004-C4A0E3A1.jpg
Twills are cool.... and there are all sorts of variations on them. 
Look closely at your blue jeans - most of them are twill. 

You should received some sort of book with the loom. It should explain the basic weaves. 
Just have FUN!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I got her you guys!!! I'm so excited.

Tomorrow I am going to apply some teak oil to all the components, then I'll let it dry and put her together the next day.

Now I'll just have to name her and decide if I want Manthing to do any woodburning or carving on her.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, happy loom-day, Jade! Whooooo hoooooo!!!! How very exciting!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im excited to see it, what did you decide for your first project ?!?!


----------

